# Haunted Radio (06/17/15)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Universal's Halloween Horror Nights, Freddy vs Jason, Queen Mary's Dark Harbor, Halloween Returns, and more!!

Then, we celebrate the life of Betsy Palmer with a review of, "Friday The 13th" and our Demonic DJ will spin you around the "Vortex" with the hit song, "The Man Behind The Mask" by Alice Cooper. We will also reveal our list of the Top Ten Friday The 13th Films. All of this and so much more on the June 17 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

